

UBS rogue email sees General Motors pull $10m account - DMPenfold2008
http://www.computerworlduk.com/news/security/3248556/ubs-rogue-email-see-general-motors-pull-10m-account/

======
jwu711
Such a lack of detail in the story. I wish they told a bit more details into
whether or not the email was set accidentally to one person (Got the wrong
Bob) or if some idiot just sent it out to people out side the UBS network ...

------
ahi
Are there companies working on this problem? Filtering outgoing email seems to
be a solvable problem just difficult enough to be lucrative.

~~~
boredguy8
Google has a "Got the wrong Bob?" labs feature. It's not perfect, but it does
prompt you if it thinks you're sending to the wrong person. Unfortunately it
seems to mostly work with emails sent to multiple recipients. If you send it
to the wrong person, but they're the only person you're sending to, it seems
less effective.

[http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2009/10/new-in-labs-got-
wrong-...](http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2009/10/new-in-labs-got-wrong-
bob.html)

------
da288
...and this wasn't even UBS LA.

